

Are Desktop Tower PCs Dead? - MattRyanLG
http://www.lockergnome.com/news/2012/06/25/are-desktop-tower-pcs-dead/

======
anigbrowl
In another thread I was reading about this, someone observed that IOS (and
similar) developers are probably doing most of their actual coding work on
laptops or workstations. True, many people don't need desktops, but one might
as well ask whether trucks are dead because of the ubiquitous availability of
small cars.

------
theHeraldTV
The author notes that although laptops can do a great deal these days,
desktops are still the most flexible when it comes time to upgrade, are
usually more powerful than laptops, and can generally be modified more easily.
On the other hand, desktops take up a lot of space, more electricity than
laptops, and aren't particularly portable.

Seems to me we're moving toward a computing experience in which the portable
device and the desktop device will be one and the same; there will be no
difference between a "portable" and a "desktop" machine.

------
Scribblepinch
I like that I can upgrade parts of my tower beyond obsolescence without having
to get a whole new machine every few years.

------
samstave
NO!

Gamers need ig, high power (electrical as well as compute) systems.

Try running Revit on a even the latest laptops opening a project file 1 GB in
size will kill any and every single laptop out there.

Desktops will certainly decline on the consumer end - but will continue in
enterprise and business (towers cost less than laptops, are much more
serviceable and take a wider range of commodity 3rd party parts that are easy
to get)

There will always be a market for tower/desktops because of speed, capacity
and latency requirements -- at least for the foreseeable future....

(We have tried to Revit to a VDI in the cloud - but still way too laggy)

------
badabadam
yep.

